# 2/5/10 Pens. Fishing Bridge



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Hundred plus fisherman and didn't see anyone doing anything. Ray, Wes, Jess, and I sat out there for a few hours and only thing caught was one ground mullet caught by Ray's girlfriend.

Didn't really expect anything with the poop brown water and typical weekend fishing conditions...


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Depressing.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome to "chocolate bay", aptly named for its distinctive coloring. Previously known as Pensacola Bay.......


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

All it seems to do is rain around here. We've had more rain this year than the past two years combined. Lets just hope it clears up for ling fishin.


----------

